# new pics



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the ply tank needs some new tenants.....lol


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

pleco line up


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

What type of pleco is the Off white/ beige coloured one?
I have a similar looking pleco that I cant seem to classify (though there are many guesses by forum members)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Most impressed with the Green Terror! Looking nice~


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> What type of pleco is the Off white/ beige coloured one?
> I have a similar looking pleco that I cant seem to classify (though there are many guesses by forum members)


was sold as an albino chocolate pleco


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

nice GT!!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> was sold as an albino chocolate pleco


Ok thanks alot. That confirms what a few people have thought mine was. Nice to know for sure


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tanks Jay. Did you only light part of the new wood tank on purpose? I like it. And that albino pleco is awesome. I wish I had the space for something like that. Looks great. Congrats on getting it all done....so what's the next project?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice looking tanks Jay. Did you only light part of the new wood tank on purpose? I like it. And that albino pleco is awesome. I wish I had the space for something like that. Looks great. Congrats on getting it all done....so what's the next project?


no i just used the hood from my 25g until i get lights for it, but i like how it looks too. i think i want to do a new stand and canopy for my 150g.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

vey nice, b/c i like Gold severum...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

messing around with the settings on my camera


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The head shots are very cool. I especially like the Oscar ones.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

boring day off took some more pics


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice pics
love the plecos


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Green Phantom and Papa. Can't tell what the other spotted one is from those shots? What is it?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats the one i was asking an ID for, silvertip?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The juvie Silvertip BNP I see. It's this one I don't know:


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

L240 from charles


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah...I was thinking the mouth shape was familar, but the colour looked weird, probably due to your lighting. I got an L241 (the only one left) out of that same tank. What size is yours? It's a beaut.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ive had it i think for about 6 months or so. i got it the same time i got the L91, and L202 that died.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah...I'm all messed up. Has it grown much since then?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah its growing pretty good, same with the L91.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

My 3 L91 have grown about an inch in 6 months. The Pseudas on the other hand, have grown an inch and a half in less than 4.


----------

